# Magpie



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Went for a walk out tonight and bagged a magpie witg my eshot catty and 9.5mm bearing. Lights straight out


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice shot, & beautiful sling!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

forum member mister magpie ! ?


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice shooting again from myself to you Sir.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

So now, is that hawk food then?


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

oh, you're a cruel man! Good shot but cruel man. Go pick on the rabbits!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> So now, is that hawk food then?


Sure is, he will love it



Mister Magpie said:


> oh, you're a cruel man! Good shot but cruel man. Go pick on the rabbits!


Haha its coming up to nesting time soon, so any magpie took out is a good deed in my book


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Imperial said:


> forum member mister magpie ! ?


Nooooooooooo..... how can you do that to Darren.... :slap:


----------

